# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Osmanlıda ıslahat ve misyonerler

## ceydaaa

23767-misyonerler-kurt-lerin-pesinde.jpgOsmanlı Devletinin en zayıf dönemi olan 19. yüzyıl, misyonerlerin altın çağı olmuştur. Kapitülasyonlar, Tanzimat Fermanı (1839), Protestanların ayrı bir millet olarak kabul edilmeleri (1850) ve Islahat Fermanı (1856) ile misyonerlerin çalışma şartları kolaylaşmıştır.
Yukarıda işaret ettiğimiz gibi müslüman halk üzerinde dinî açıdan başarılı olamayan misyonerler, azınlıklar üzerinde yoğunlaşmışlardır. Ermeniler üzerinde Katolik propagandası 130 yıl sürmüş ve Osmanlı Devleti Fransanın baskısı ile 1830′da Katolik Ermenileri ayrı bir cemaat olarak tanımıştır. Daha sonra Amerikalı misyonerler Protestanlığı Ermeniler arasında yaymış, Amerika ve İngilterenin baskısı ile 1847′de Protestan Ermeniler de ayrı bir cemaat halinde tanınmıştır. Ne gariptir ki, Ermeniler kendi milli mezhepleri olan Ortodoks Gregoryen Ermeniliği altında bir bütün olarak yaşamalarını Osmanlıya borçlu iken, daha sonra Katolik ve Protestan olarak bölünmüşlüklerinin sorumluluğunu misyonerler ve kendi hıristiyan kardeşleri taşımaktadır.
Görüldüğü gibi hıristiyanlar birbirlerine karşı da misyonerlik faaliyeti yapmaktadırlar. Hatta Ermeni Patrikliği, Osmanlı hükümetinden kendilerine karşı yürütülen Katolik ve Protestan misyonerlik faaliyetlerine karşı tedbir alınmasını istemiştir. Katolik ve Ortodoks din adamları da aynı şekilde Protestan misyonerlerini Osmanlı yönetimine şikayet etmişlerdir.
Bu dönemde misyonerlere az da olsa resmi yollardan bazı engeller çıkarılmak istenmiştir. Mesela II. Abdülhamit döneminde bazı misyoner okulları kapatılmış, bazı okul mülklerinden de vergi alınmaya çalışılmıştır. Fakat bunlar misyonerleri engellemeye yetmemiştir.

----------

